# Theraplay



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,
I don't have time to go into the very long story but wondered if anyone has advice on how to choose a therapist for theraplay? We've been recommended it for our 4 year old daughter & wanted advice on how to decide who also what is the differences between theraplay and play therapy? 

Thank you


----------

